# Installer un super-drive dans un EMAC combo



## otchoz (15 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour à tous,
je cherche à installer un super-drive dans un EMAC combo.
Est-ce que c'est possible et est-ce que  IDVD reconnaitra le Graveur ?

Merci  pour vos réponses.
Ochoz


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2004)

si tu met un pioneer DVR-106 et panther pas de problème


----------



## otchoz (16 Janvier 2004)

Apparement il ya plusieurs DVR-106, lequel chosir ?
Et sinon comment démonter la bête. C'est des écrous spéciaux ?

Otchoz


----------



## kertruc (3 Mars 2004)

Un 107 ça marcherait pas ?


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Un 107 ça marcherait pas ?



pas encore géré par apple, de plus le 106 est bradé, prend le 106 en bulk ou OEM, ils les brades


----------



## Apca (3 Mars 2004)

Interresant ce sujet, car je dispose aussi d'un Emac. Le graveur pioner a la bonne dimenssion pour aller dans un emac ? Comment savoir si un graveur a la bonne dimenssion ?


----------



## Apca (3 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le 106 en bulk ou OEM



Ca veut dire quoi ca ?


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2004)

bulk ça veut sans emballage, le lecteur nu, OEM ça veut qu'il est fournit (a la base) avec une machine


----------



## Apca (3 Mars 2004)

ah, ok, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et concernant les dimension, (voir 2-3 sujet plus haut)? Donc, comment savoir :
1) si le graveur a les bonne dimenssion pour aller dans mon Emac, 
2) Comment savoir si il sera bien reconnu par mon emac.
3)J'ai vu que le graveur pionner 106 avant un bouton eject,... sur sa face, cela ne gènera pas lorsque l'on vas refermer l'emac ??

Merci


----------



## miaou (3 Mars 2004)

plutot que de rempacer un" combo"  par un "super drive "  il serais pas plus interressant d'acheter un graveur de dvd  externe?
 je dis  peut etre une connerie , mais justement c'est  que je pensais faire . ai - je tord ?


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2004)

ça prend de la place et ça coute plus et ça marchera pas avec iDvd


----------



## kertruc (4 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas encore géré par apple, de plus le 106 est bradé, prend le 106 en bulk ou OEM, ils les brades



Chez LDLC ils sont au même prix... 
C'est bradé où ??

(enfin je dis ça, j'ai même pas encore acheté mon eMac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## miaou (4 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça prend de la place et ça coute plus et ça marchera pas avec iDvd



pour la place : OK
plus cher  : oui mais pas  enorme  50 ou 60  , sans compter que si  on es pas bricoleur c'est le prix  qu'on te prendra pour l'installer ( quasiment )

idvd oui  mais si l'on a Toast  c'est pas important.
d'autant plus    ; est on assure que idvd marchera avec le graveur interne qu'on instalera?
parceque  quoi qu'il  en soit , ce sera du " bricolage"  non? 
 et la solution d'un graveur externe  peux permettre les copies de l'un à l'autre  ; c'est un plus
enfin moi je dis ca.......mais vous avez peut etre raison.......


----------



## kertruc (4 Mars 2004)

Le 106 est à 120.

Tu trouves des graveurs FW à 170 ? (même qualité bien sûr...)


----------



## miaou (4 Mars 2004)

si tu trouve encore des 106 , daccord  / mais ca devient difficile non ?
moi je me basais sur le 107  160   
 des extenes à 220 ou 230   sont de qualité
( ok j'ai peut etre  un peu exagére la difference 60 ou 70 )
  mais il n'empeche que tout le meme ca fait " bricolage " non 
  il n'y a pas de problemes?   
 ( et en plus si on a le combo , on a pas idvd  non ?  normalement )


----------



## kertruc (4 Mars 2004)

Le 107 aussi est à 120 (LDLC...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas, ça y est j'ai acheté mon eMac


----------



## Apca (4 Mars 2004)

Quelques questions que je me pose :

1)Concernant les dimensions, comment savoir : 
si le graveur a les bonnes dimensions pour aller dans mon Emac, 

2) Comment savoir si il sera bien reconnu par mon emac ?

3)J'ai vu que le graveur pionner 106 et autres, avaient un bouton eject,... sur sa face, cela ne gènera pas lorsque l'on vas refermer l'emac ?? 

4) Est-ce que le graveur pioner 107 est bien compatible avec le emac, et a-t-il bien les bonnes dimensions pour le rentrer dedan ?


Merci beaucoup


----------



## Apca (4 Mars 2004)

J'aurai encore quelques questions :

1)Concernant les dimensions, comment savoir si un graveur a les bonnes dimensions pour aller dans mon Emac, 

2) Comment savoir si il sera bien reconnu par mon emac. 

3)J'ai vu que le graveur pionner 106 et autres avait un bouton eject,... sur sa face, cela ne gènera pas lorsque l'on vas refermer l'emac ?? 

4) Le graveur pioneer 107 ira-t-il bien dans mon Emac, et sera-til bien compatible avec lui ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## kertruc (5 Mars 2004)

Est-ce que quelqu'un qui a tenté la manip' peut nous dire si c'est difficile...

J'ai déjà changé le DD d'un iMac G3, c'est une manip' super simple...
C'est du même niveau ?


----------



## Apca (5 Mars 2004)

Je ne sait pas te répondre pour la question que tu a posée, mais quel graveur vas tu mettre dans ton Emac ?


----------



## kertruc (5 Mars 2004)

J'hésite entre le 106 et le 107...

Le 106 est compatible iDVD, mais le 107 est plus rapide, pour exactement le même prix...
Et puis il doit bien exister une bidouille pour faire fonctionner le 107 avec iDVD... (et puis sinon, il y a Toast...)


----------



## Helloyou (6 Mars 2004)

J'ai installé un Pioneer 104 depuis pas mal de temps dans mon eMac 700 et ça fonctionne sans problèmes. Reconnu par toutes les iApps et bien sûr par toast.

J'en ai même profité pour changer le disque dur d'origine par un plus gros.


----------



## Lio70 (6 Mars 2004)

ça m'intéresse aussi. si j'achète un eMac, puis-je remplacer le combo par le graveur de DVD que j'ai installé dans mon PC? Selon windows XP, il s'agit de:

PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-106D

Il s'agit d'un modèle blanc/beige avec un seul bouton (plat) en-dessous à droite du plateau.

Vous êtes sûrs que c'est OK pour iDVD?


----------



## macinside (6 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> ça m'intéresse aussi. si j'achète un eMac, puis-je remplacer le combo par le graveur de DVD que j'ai installé dans mon PC? Selon windows XP, il s'agit de:
> 
> PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-106D
> 
> ...



on n'arrete pas de dire que ça fonctionne


----------



## kertruc (6 Mars 2004)

Helloyou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai installé un Pioneer 104 depuis pas mal de temps dans mon eMac 700 et ça fonctionne sans problèmes. Reconnu par toutes les iApps et bien sûr par toast.
> 
> J'en ai même profité pour changer le disque dur d'origine par un plus gros.



Hello You !
J'ai récupéré la doc pour démonter l'eMac, mais avant de me lancer j'aimerais avoir les impressions de quelqu'un qui l'a fait...
Ça a l'air assez technique quand même... non ?
Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, sur un iMac j'ai trouvé ça super simple...


----------



## kertruc (7 Mars 2004)

Apparement avec cette  bidouille de MacBidouille il est possible de faire reconnaître n'importe quel graveur, donc sûrement le 107, qui grave deux fois plus vite au même prix...

Si je suis raisonnable, je prends le 106, sinon je prends le 107...

Mmmmm


----------



## kertruc (9 Mars 2004)

Bon, ben je me tâte maintenant qu'il est possible d'utiliser iDVD avec un graveur  externe...


----------



## otchoz (9 Mars 2004)

C'est absolument génial et ça marche en plus !!

Par contre comment expliquer que IDVD me génère des images disque à la chaine ce sont toutes les même. Dès qu'il en à créer une y recommence en me redemendant un emplacement pour l'enregistrer ?!

Sinon, gravure sur toast en UDF et le tour et joué !!

Merci  pour cette info sensationnel, j'étais à 2 doigts de revendre pour profiter d'un superdrive, et ben non j'attend maintenat l'IMAC G5 !!

Otchoz


----------



## otchoz (10 Mars 2004)

Rectification,
Grosse instabilité de la manip, ça fonctionne une fois sur dix.
ctrl + clic sur graver et ça plante illico !!

Je me suis réjoui un peu vite

Faut bien laisser les 2 petits fichier "débrideur" dans le premier niveau du dossier "maison" ?
Si d'autre peuvent faire partager leur expérience ce serai pas mal.

Otchoz


----------



## Helloyou (10 Mars 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Hello You !
> J'ai récupéré la doc pour démonter l'eMac, mais avant de me lancer j'aimerais avoir les impressions de quelqu'un qui l'a fait...
> Ça a l'air assez technique quand même... non ?
> Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, sur un iMac j'ai trouvé ça super simple...



Je l'ai fait. Il suffit de prendre son temps et d'être un tout petit peu bricoleur.

En ce qui concerne la méthode pour créer une image disque avec iDVD, chez moi, bien qu'à la fin de la création de la première image il me redemande le chemin pour en créer une autre, ça fonctionne bien.


----------

